
Phone spam turned our favorite devices against us - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/how-phone-spam-turned-our-favorite-devices-against-us/2019/03/18/05239406-45d5-11e9-90f0-0ccfeec87a61_story.html
======
muppetman
*in the US.

We don't have any problems like this in New Zealand. Maybe I get 1 overseas
spam call a month, usually it's a "ringback" scam, where they spoof the caller
ID and the phone rings for a half second, they hope you'll be curious and call
back the number, which is really a very expensive overseas one.

But no telemarketers or insurance scams or anything like that here.

Thankfully.

